# Speed of action in Cairo?



## runningmom (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi, I recently had an interview for a position in Cairo (Wednesday). The owner said he'd send me the details of the job and a sample contract. I've not heard from him since. Is he blowing me off or is this a standard time to getting around to it in Cairo? 

Many thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you sure it was a legitimate job... many scams around. If you had to pay anything then sorry you have been scammed but yes things in the middle east go very slowly


----------



## runningmom (Feb 5, 2014)

No, I didn't pay anything. It appears to be a fairly reputable school. I will follow up with them in a week to see if it is THAT slow. Thank you for your input!


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey there, I have worked in a reputable school here in cairo for 3 years and am happy to give you a little more info/advice should you wish.....just pm me


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2014)

Or you could just post what you know on the forum if you have an answer to the question so it can be of benefit to everyone. It is the point of a forum after all.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

I went to a reputable job fair and got hired initially by a school that was not meeting the accreditation standards they said they had. It took many attempts on my part to get them to respond in any way--after 5 weeks I heard from them. 

When school started, the nightmarish experience got worse. I ended up asking other educators about possible openings in their schools and found a good position. 

Moral of this story: If they are not timely in your dealings in the beginning, it won't get better. Think hard--perhaps you should back out and contact other schools. T.I.E. has listings in many countries and has been used by many of my friends. They don't charge you or the school an arm and a leg, either!


----------



## runningmom (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the input. I had it in my mind that I would wait one week to see what was up. Exactly at one week they replied with an offer. 

I'm not comfortable posting the name of the school, but it is a new school and that makes me a little nervous. There is a 3-year contract; is this typical? I was ready for a 2-year contract but 3 years AND being a new school, well, I'm a bit skeptical. 

Now that I've been offered the contract, I wonder:

What is the lowest starting wage that should be accepted?

Can one eat local foods safely? ( our current country has dubious standards there...)

How is Egyptian healthcare? 

Once again, thank you for your previous input as well as future!!


----------



## runningmom (Feb 5, 2014)

txlstewart said:


> I went to a reputable job fair and got hired initially by a school that was not meeting the accreditation standards they said they had. It took many attempts on my part to get them to respond in any way--after 5 weeks I heard from them.
> 
> When school started, the nightmarish experience got worse. I ended up asking other educators about possible openings in their schools and found a good position.
> 
> Moral of this story: If they are not timely in your dealings in the beginning, it won't get better. Think hard--perhaps you should back out and contact other schools. T.I.E. has listings in many countries and has been used by many of my friends. They don't charge you or the school an arm and a leg, either!


Hi, if you feel comfortable doing it, I'd appreciate a PM with the name of the school. Thanks.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I eat most of the local food, including from street vendors sometimes, but I always carry a packet of Antinel around with me which is the best medicine for "tummy problems" you can buy. Having said that I wash my salad veg and fruit at home in vinegar before using. Hygiene standards are not high in most places. 
Molokhiya is the national dish, avoid, it's green slime and most foreigners hate it.
If you want tea or coffee in a local type place you can always buy minera;l water and ask them to make the drink out of that. I don't do that but i have friends that do.


----------



## runningmom (Feb 5, 2014)

Helen Ellis said:


> Hygiene standards are not high in most places.


Helen, thanks for your input. The above comment makes me laugh as I'm coming from China! You have no idea how much weight you can lose in the first few months of moving here due to the difference in hygiene standards!


----------



## goggleye (Feb 12, 2014)

I dealt with three schools as I looked and interviewed for school postions. All three seemed fairly prompt in replying to communications. I think two years contracts are normal. Running mom I tried to pm you but im not sure they are getting to you. Good luck in your job search.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

goggleye said:


> I dealt with three schools as I looked and interviewed for school postions. All three seemed fairly prompt in replying to communications. I think two years contracts are normal. Running mom I tried to pm you but im not sure they are getting to you. Good luck in your job search.


You haven't made enough posts to activate the pm system


----------



## goggleye (Feb 12, 2014)

hurghadapat said:


> You haven't made enough posts to activate the pm system


Thanks - I'll just have to make some more posts


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I know of a very reputable school who are laying off expat staff at the end of this educational year. Pupil numbers are down however saying that I know of a nursery which is a feeder for international schools and they tell me that numbers are up up up, lots of Japanese and Americans back in Cairo


----------



## runningmom (Feb 5, 2014)

Google, I did get the pm thanks. I'm keeping your info in mind. Maiden, thank you also for your input. It seems several schools are still hiring (adverts on TES) so I'll keep trying!


----------

